# Family and i moving to Thailand



## Wilkos (Apr 8, 2010)

My British wife and two boys will be moving to Thailand to live for two years starting in July…..Hopefully.

I will be only using Thailand as a base, for travelling around Asia which includes China, India, Indonesia and so on.

I will only be spending 30% of my time in Thailand, so I was wondering what type of visa do I need, as my boys will be going to school in Thailand.

We do have an office in Thailand, and only on occasions I will be working from that office. 

Can anyone help me with this.
:confused2:


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Assuming you and the boys are no Thai...
As to the boys, they can get Non-Immigrant 'O' Visas on the 'ED' category (Education). Your wife can then get a Visa based on the fact she is looking after them Non-Imm 'O' - none of these allow for working. 

When you say you have an office in Thailand, do you mean your company does? and does this mean you have a work permit (and a multi non-imm 'B' visa)? If not, then you can not legally work here - so having an office and working in it are officially illegal, and thus it will certainly not help you with a Visa. If you are only here for 60 days or less at a time, you can do it on tourist visas (no longer free I'm afraid).

If you do have a non-Imm 'B', then all the others can get Visas based on being your dependants.


----------



## Wilkos (Apr 8, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*



KhwaamLap said:


> Assuming you and the boys are no Thai...
> As to the boys, they can get Non-Immigrant 'O' Visas on the 'ED' category (Education). Your wife can then get a Visa based on the fact she is looking after them Non-Imm 'O' - none of these allow for working.
> 
> When you say you have an office in Thailand, do you mean your company does? and does this mean you have a work permit (and a multi non-imm 'B' visa)? If not, then you can not legally work here - so having an office and working in it are officially illegal, and thus it will certainly not help you with a Visa. If you are only here for 60 days or less at a time, you can do it on tourist visas (no longer free I'm afraid).
> ...


Thank you for taking time to answer my questions etc, 
Sorry for the confusion about the office, but yes it’s a company office not mine.

I will be only using Thailand for a central base, and will not be more than 60 days in Thailand at any one time, I am not being paid from our Thai office, but will be helping them from time to time, more as a consultant rather than hands on etc.

I am not sure what I should do next, or what Visa i should apply for, as I am not really working in Thailand, but i also want my family to get the benifits of the visas


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

If you are moving here to be employeed by that company ,let that company make all the arrangements.You have a job to do and have no time for all this paperwork and investigations.IMHO
(I worked 6 years in Indonesia for a USA company.They made the arrangements by using specialised agent.
Good luck


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes the office should sort it out for you. If you do any work at all here, then you will need a work permit, and with a non-Thai wife, a Non-Imm 'B' Visa with multiple-entry.


----------



## pinoy_expat (Apr 19, 2010)

non-immigrant "B" visa which is a business visa. It can either be valid for 90-days (single entry) or 1 year (multiple entry). Your boys can be your dependant and can easily obtain a dependant visa to be able to study in Thailand.


----------

